# Mavericks Survivor



## Tersk

Just an idea I had, Mavericks Survivor!

Basically, I give you a list of Dallas Mavericks and you vote for one player you want eliminated. When the same player has 5 votes for him to be eliminated (in the one round) he will be eliminated and the next round will start, with a clean slate for everyone

*Round One* 
_Players Remaining_ 
Darrell Armstrong
Shawn Bradley
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Pavel Podkolzin
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Don Nelson
Avery Johnson

I added the 3 main "front office" people in, to add interest. 

Note for _Dre_: If you notice that someone has 5 votes, feel free to update it and kick him out


----------



## Dre

Stop calling yourself a Maverick Tariq.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

TAW...easiest person to eliminate, so my vote goes to the French Phenom, TAW


----------



## Tersk

DHarris34Phan said:


> Taw


Same, I also vote Tariq Abdul Wahad

3 votes Tariq


----------



## Anima

Taw


----------



## SMDre

Anima said:


> Taw


Get him out of here. TAW:rocket:


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History* 
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad

*Remaining Players* 
Darrell Armstrong
Shawn Bradley
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Pavel Podkolzin
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Don Nelson
Avery Johnson

I vote *Darrell Armstrong*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

EDIT: **Pavel Podkolzine, DA gives us a lift off the bench sometimes, while Pavel brings us....what does Pavel bring?


----------



## SMDre

Shawn Bradley: Way to awkward to watch play basketball.


----------



## Dre

Bradley's throne as the NBA's novelty big man is over. He's no longer claimed by us on that merit alone. And he can't make up for it on the court, so (my copyrighted catchphrase for this) he's been TAWed.


----------



## SMDre

_Dre_ said:


> so (my copyrighted catchphrase for this) he's been TAWed.


Nice. :yes:


----------



## Tristan

The intimidator: Shawn Bradley


----------



## aussiewill

Pavel does absolutely nothin.

Dirk will win and thats fact.


----------



## The Future7

Yea lets get Bradley out of here.


----------



## Zach

Bradley


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn BRadley

*Remaining Players*
Darrell Armstrong
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Pavel Podkolzin
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Don Nelson
Avery Johnson

I vote *Darrel Armstrong*


----------



## SMDre

I say VanHorn. He's new and still has to find his groove and roll on this team.


----------



## Zach

Nellie


----------



## Drewbs

Stackhouse, I don't care how valuable he is as a scorer off the bench, but I do know that when he stays in for extended periods of time, he has a tendencey to freeze up the Mavs offense. Plus, I just flat out don't like him.


----------



## Gambino

^^ Gee I wonder why with your Duke avater lol

I am going to say Van Horn as well.


----------



## The Future7

Van Horn. When he starts shooting like Larry Bird, then he can stay. Which is...NEVER!


----------



## aussiewill

I'd have to chose DA.

(Also Theo notice I voted for PPod once ok)


----------



## Kekai

Im going to spoil it before it ends. Dirk Nowitzki is going to win..:sigh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Pavel Podkolzine...how can you vote KVH before this guy? :angel:


----------



## Laker Freak

I will never respect the man so I vote Pavel Podkolzin.


----------



## Drewbs

Gambino said:


> ^^ Gee I wonder why with your Duke avater lol
> 
> I am going to say Van Horn as well.


Rats, I've been found out. lol


----------



## Dre

Podzolkine. He simply has done nothing for us this season, and it isn't all his fault. But still.


----------



## aussiewill

I'll do the job for the Mods, PPod is goooooooooone!


----------



## The Future7

Unofficial
*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn BRadley
3. Pavel Podkolzin

*Remaining Players*
Darrell Armstrong
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Don Nelson
Avery Johnson

It's Darrell Armstrongs time to go now.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I vote, Darrel Armstrong*


----------



## Zach

Let's get it over with. DA


----------



## NastyN44

Armstrong!!!


----------



## SMDre

NastyN44 said:


> Armstrong!!!


Me too. Peer Pressure.


----------



## aussiewill

I think that was DA's 5th vote so he is soooooo gooooooooooooone! Damn lazy mods I gotta do there dirty work :biggrin:.


----------



## Gambino

Well if they wasn't sure about Armstrong. They are now because I vote Armstrong off too.


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Don Nelson
Avery Johnson

Keith Van Horn


----------



## aussiewill

Sorry but as much as I like "The Big Benga" he just ain't producing @ the moment.


----------



## SMDre

KVH. I still say he is to new.


----------



## mavsman

Do we really need two coaches at this point? I say keep D.J. a little longer.

I am voting for Nellie, He's eating too much coconut anyway. And he is a big anchor in the challenges.


----------



## NastyN44

I dont want to but.... Dj Benga


----------



## The Future7

I choose Mbenga. He needs to go.


----------



## Dre

DJ, get ready to leave the island.


----------



## Zach

Nellie


----------



## Tristan

I cut DJ...everyone is producing but him.


----------



## aussiewill

DJ is gone, wtf do the mods do, they are never here, I gotta do all their work :curse: lol


----------



## Dre

*
Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Don Nelson
Avery Johnson


----------



## Dre

Bye Keith.


----------



## Tristan

Nah...Keith has some value to him. Im going to go with the rook Dev.


----------



## NastyN44

Mark Cuban he dont do nething but right the paychecks!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21

make this a bit interesting....Dirk


----------



## Laker Freak

SoCalfan21 said:


> make this a bit interesting....Dirk


I also vote Dirk.


----------



## SMDre

SoCalfan21 said:


> make this a bit interesting....Dirk





Laker Freak said:


> I also vote Dirk.


Doubt that's goin'a happen, KVH, I've been trying to get him out for the last two rounds.


----------



## Tersk

You guys are so mean, voting poor DJ out? Tisk tisk

Keith Van Horn has got my vote


----------



## Zach

Jerry Stackhouse!!!!!!!


----------



## aussiewill

Nellie


----------



## The Future7

KVH. Your time is now.


----------



## Gambino

Van Horn.


----------



## The Future7

Unofficial
*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Don Nelson
Avery Johnson

Stackhouse next.


----------



## Zach

Nellie


----------



## Tersk

Don Nelson, it's time to go

By the way, thanks for updating it The Future7


----------



## aussiewill

Cubes


----------



## SMDre

Since the two people I hate most on the Mavs are gone, and the sympathy factor is with Nellie, I go with Mark. I get tired of seeing him behind the team's bench.


----------



## NastyN44

Cuban!!


----------



## Gambino

Nelson.


----------



## Dre

Stackhouse, you're great off the bench, but prepare to be TAWed.


----------



## The Future7

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson


----------



## Dre

All I know is I'm going to stop voting if we choose Stackhouse over *Mark Cuban.*


----------



## DaMavsMan13

I vote Mark Cuban. Get a damn haircut Cuban!!


----------



## Gambino

Stackhouse


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Avery Johnson...who needs coaching?*


----------



## Tersk

It's 5 votes *per round* for someone to get eliminated...


----------



## Zach

Stackhouse


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

I vote for Dampier for not living up to my expectations...


----------



## SMDre

Mark


----------



## NastyN44

Cuban


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'm voting for Avery Johnson. Something about him that I don't like. 

Maybe cause he's small. :whoknows:


----------



## Gambino

MavsFaN02 said:


> I vote for Dampier for not living up to my expectations...


and what expectations were those???
and dont get rid of Cuban yet. he's part of the reason this team is where is at. remember how it was before he got here folks.


----------



## Tersk

Vote update

Mark Cuban: 4
Jerry Stackhouse: 2
Avery Johnson: 2
Erick Dampier: 1
Michael Finley: 1

I vote *Michael Finley*


----------



## Zach

What do you guys have against Cubes?


----------



## NastyN44

Zach said:


> What do you guys have against Cubes?


He doesnt do anything except pay the players and get us random technicals!!


----------



## Gambino

NastyN44 said:


> He doesnt do anything except pay the players and get us random technicals!!


and shows very great emotion and is good for the nba. its about time the league had an owner like him. just realize the owners we had prior to him and you would take Cuban back with the quickness.


----------



## NastyN44

Gambino said:


> and shows very great emotion and is good for the nba. its about time the league had an owner like him. just realize the owners we had prior to him and you would take Cuban back with the quickness.[
> 
> Why? because he doesnt wear a suit, hes younger, and hes very loud and annoying! No, really I dont care who the owner is cuz like I said they dont do anything for the team! Your going to tell me you'd vote for Stackhouse before Cuban because Cuban shows great emotion!!! So do I and all the rest of the hardcore MAVS fans!!!!!!!!!!! Your not making sense!


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

Gambino said:


> and what expectations were those???
> and dont get rid of Cuban yet. he's part of the reason this team is where is at. remember how it was before he got here folks.


I don't know about you, but after last year, I expected at least a double double year considering our lack of big men inside. I also expected him to out block Dirk... But then again, he's averaging about five less MPG than last year.


----------



## Gambino

Well let's see. He was still trying to playin in Nellis offense. Just before his injury he was averaging just what your expectations was and he was doing that for a good month. He was getting much much MUCH better before this unfortunate injury. He has met every expectation that I had this year.


----------



## Zach

NastyN44 said:


> Why? because he doesnt wear a suit, hes younger, and hes very loud and annoying! No, really I dont care who the owner is cuz like I said they dont do anything for the team! Your going to tell me you'd vote for Stackhouse before Cuban because Cuban shows great emotion!!! So do I and all the rest of the hardcore MAVS fans!!!!!!!!!!! Your not making sense!



He is am actual fan of his team. He isn't more concerned about turning a profit then he is winning. If one of us owned a team we would probably be just like him in the sense that we would love to watch our team play. It's not all about money to him.


----------



## Drewbs

Dampier for the most part of hte year has been a dissapointment, but he was actually playing really well before getting injured, and Henderson kind of picks up the slack. Hes a great rebounder and an ok to average interior defender. Why does Shawn Bradley still play minutes?


----------



## aussiewill

Nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah, hey hey hey good bye to Mark.


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier
Avery Johnson


----------



## Dre

I lied. I have the mind to vote Dirk off, I'm so angry. But Stackhouse for now.


----------



## aussiewill

Harris, just out of all the others, he is bringing less to the table.


----------



## Tersk

Michael Finley


----------



## mavsman

Harris has to go next.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Avery Johnson again.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Avery Johnson...*


----------



## Zach

Stackhouse


----------



## NastyN44

Harris


----------



## Gambino

I hate to say it but Devin Harris.


----------



## The Future7

Stackhouse has to go now.


----------



## adarsh1

Stackhouse


----------



## Dre

Remaining Players
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley-*1*
Devin Harris-*4*
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse-*4*
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier
Avery Johnson-*2*
---------------
Interesting.


----------



## aussiewill

Harris is now gone yall!


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban
9. Devin Harris

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier
Avery Johnson

I vote for *Jerry Stackhouse*


----------



## aussiewill

Sorry AJ, I knew as not the little genereal while u were in SA, but the little man with the big mouth, its good u have turned from the sins of hell and found the light LMAO, but u still get my vote.


----------



## Zach

Stackhouse


----------



## DaMavsMan13

I vote for Marquis Daniels because he has been injured all season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AJ again.


----------



## mavsman

I am going to have to say Goodbye to our little buddy Avery.


----------



## The Future7

I still say Stackhouse.


----------



## NastyN44

Aj!


----------



## aussiewill

AJ, u r gone buddy.


----------



## Dre

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban
9. Devin Harris
10. Avery Johnson

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Stackhouse next


----------



## Tersk

Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## mavsman

Stackhouse should be next, IMO.


----------



## Dre

Stackhouse


----------



## Gambino

Goodbye Stackhouse.


----------



## The Future7

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban
9. Devin Harris
10. Avery Johnson
11. Jerry Stackhouse

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier

Stack went quick. Who's next, its a tough decision.


----------



## Gambino

Finley.


----------



## Tersk

Wow, Stack went quick

Michael Finley


----------



## mavsman

See ya, Fin Dog


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Michael, Michael, Michael... :naughty: 

I vote Quis!, Marquis Daniels :biggrin:*


----------



## aussiewill

Damp because he isn't here atm.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

Dampier


----------



## NastyN44

Finley


----------



## The Future7

Dampier


----------



## aussiewill

Damp


----------



## Tersk

Finley & Dampier each have 4 votes


----------



## Mavs Dude

I vote for Finley to go bye bye.


----------



## Mavs Dude

To start the next round, I say get rid of Daniels. I don't know why but I just don't like him.


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban
9. Devin Harris
10. Avery Johnson
11. Jerry Stackhouse
12. Michael Finley

*Remaining Players*
Marquis Daniels - 2
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier

I vote Marquis Daniels aswell, it's so hard to choose


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Jet


----------



## aussiewill

Damp


----------



## Gambino

Mavs Dude said:


> To start the next round, I say get rid of Daniels. I don't know why but I just don't like him.


What's not to like? He plays hard and with intensity. Gives his all on both ends of the court. Battled thru injuries this season and has been solid after certain misfortunes. I don't understand. Yes he needs to pass the ball more in which he did tonight and uses his team more in which he did tonight. After tonight, I don't see how anybody not like him.
With that said, Daniels. Because Dampier, Dirk and Howard are very important parts to the team.


----------



## NastyN44

Gambino said:


> What's not to like? He plays hard and with intensity. Gives his all on both ends of the court. Battled thru injuries this season and has been solid after certain misfortunes. I don't understand. Yes he needs to pass the ball more in which he did tonight and uses his team more in which he did tonight. After tonight, I don't see how anybody not like him.
> With that said, Daniels. Because Dampier, Dirk and Howard are very important parts to the team.


Thats his opinion, I dont know why when ever someone picks somebody or says something in this thread you disagree with you always question them?? And then you vote for Daniels too!! WTF!!!


----------



## NastyN44

Marquis


----------



## Mavs Dude

Gambino said:


> What's not to like? He plays hard and with intensity. Gives his all on both ends of the court. Battled thru injuries this season and has been solid after certain misfortunes. I don't understand. Yes he needs to pass the ball more in which he did tonight and uses his team more in which he did tonight. After tonight, I don't see how anybody not like him.
> With that said, Daniels. Because Dampier, Dirk and Howard are very important parts to the team.


Maybe it's because we overpaid him too much just to keep him, I don't know??


----------



## Gambino

NastyN44 said:


> Thats his opinion, I dont know why when ever someone picks somebody or says something in this thread you disagree with you always question them?? And then you vote for Daniels too!! WTF!!!


aight first off i asked him a question about his statment. i respect everybody's opinion and if you've been around long enough you would know that.but if somebody says something like dampier is not doing much or something like that i will question that. second off it's just something to discuss about. no harm to him , nor me, nor you , nor anybody on this board. 

the reason why i voted for daniels is not because i don't like him. it's because compared to the other players left on the list he has done less for the team. doesn't mean i dont like him in anyway possible.


----------



## Gambino

Mavs Dude said:


> Maybe it's because we overpaid him too much just to keep him, I don't know??


well ok i can understand that. but i think he could be solid for us in the future tho.


----------



## The Future7

Yes Daniels could be solid for us in the future. But right now we need Howard, Dirk, Terry and Damp more than him.

Daniels


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban
9. Devin Harris
10. Avery Johnson
11. Jerry Stackhouse
12. Michael Finley
13. Marquis Daniels

*Remaining Players*
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier


----------



## Mavs Dude

I sadly vote for JET. I think the guy is awesome but Damp, JHow, and Dirk are too important to the team.


----------



## The Future7

Im gonna have to agree with Mavs Dude. Centers are hard to get in the NBA so I choose... Jason Terry.


----------



## Gambino

Agrees. Sorry JET. But Goodbye.


----------



## Tersk

Way too hard to choose

So I'll vote against the crowd for Erick Dampier


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*JET....your gone*


----------



## aussiewill

Jet


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban
9. Devin Harris
10. Avery Johnson
11. Jerry Stackhouse
12. Michael Finley
13. Marquis Daniels
14. Jason Terry

*Remaining Players*
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Erick Dampier

LISTEN: The player must receive 7 votes to be eliminated


----------



## aussiewill

Damp


----------



## Gambino

Damp


----------



## Dre

Dampier.


----------



## Mavs Dude

Bye Bye Damp!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*J-HO*


----------



## Tersk

Dampier: 5 votes -- needs 2 more


----------



## NastyN44

From this point on its just dumb because we all know thats its gunna be damp then Howard and then Dirks gunna win, from the beginning I think we all knew Dirk was gunna win, come on lets make it a little interesting!! I vote DIRK!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

Dampier


----------



## aussiewill

Damp


----------



## Tersk

*Elimination History*
1. Tariq Abdul-Wahad
2. Shawn Bradley
3. Pavel Podkolzin
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. DJ Mbenga
6. Keith Van Horn
7. Don Nelson
8. Mark Cuban
9. Devin Harris
10. Avery Johnson
11. Jerry Stackhouse
12. Michael Finley
13. Marquis Daniels
14. Jason Terry
15. Erick Dampier

*Remaining Players*
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki


FINAL ROUND!


----------



## Mavs Dude

Wow, down to my 2 favorite players in the NBA well of course a lot of people knew this was going to happen so fair well JHow, you will be missed!!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Dirk...JHOs a pimp...you gotta go my man... I vote Mr. Nowitzki*


----------



## The Future7

Josh Howard


----------



## SMDre

Dirk. Want this to end with a twist.


----------



## Gambino

Dirk...and im being serious too lol


----------



## SMDre

Dirk- 3
J Ho- 2


----------



## Dre

Umm, sorry Josh. You're not Dirk Nowitzki. Dirk Nowitzki is.


----------



## Tersk

Josh Howard

Josh - 4
Dirk - 3


----------



## aussiewill

JHo


----------



## Dre

EDITED.


----------



## The Future7

EDITED.


----------



## NastyN44

_Dre_ said:


> We have a winner...The winner of the first annual Mavericks Survivor competition is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dirk Nowitzki. Who else?*


I thought you needed 7 votes to be eliminated I think Josh only had 5!


----------



## Dre

Oh yeah, you're right.


----------



## Dre

Josh 5
Dirk 3


----------



## aussiewill

JHo


----------



## The Future7

Josh Howard will be losing this one.


----------



## Zach

JoHo


----------



## Dre

We have a winner...The winner of the first annual Mavericks Survivor competition is:









*Dirk Nowitzki. Who else?*


----------



## NastyN44

I really dont care but just to point out Aussiewill and The future7 voted twice in the last round! :biggrin:


----------



## mavsman

I did not vote in the last round but I am afraid I would have had to say goodbye to our beloved Josh. Dirk would have to be the man.


----------

